# Got through my first day in work



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

Not only that but I introduced myself to probably 10 strangers, sat with about 5 of them at lunch and get this.. I wasn't the most silent guy at the table for once, I actually talked. Only four more days left in the week :um


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

Congrats! That's a really big accomplishment. Keep up the good work


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Awww thats great to hear. Keep it up!!! :banana


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations!! Way-2-Go! :clap :banana :clap


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

:clap


----------

